
Technical feasibility of a proton battery with an activated carbon electrode - femto
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0360319918302714
======
femto
DOI link for use with your preferred source of scientific papers:

[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.ijhydene.2018.01.153](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.ijhydene.2018.01.153)

Press release from RMIT:

[https://www.rmit.edu.au/news/newsroom/media-releases-and-
exp...](https://www.rmit.edu.au/news/newsroom/media-releases-and-expert-
comments/2018/mar/all-power-to-the-proton)

